# Where is a good taxidermy shop in SE Mi



## Basser19 (Feb 23, 2016)

Where's a good place to get a good Bass or Northern pike mount in SE Michigan?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Acorn Ridge Taxidermy near Davison is really good !!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

St. Clair Flats Taxidermy, Algonac.


----------

